# Dad's deer back from Taxi Thanks Packout



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Well got dads deer back last month and took it back home to him. He was excited. I would just like to thank Packout for his amazing work again. He done our antelope from Wyoming in 2009 also and does a wonderful job.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great deer great mount-----SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a great buck and excellent memory. Thanks for letting me be a part of preserving the memory for you guys. Best of luck to you guys in the future!


----------

